

Hugware license - My new year's resolution - elcuervo
http://hugware.org/

======
benwerd
It's a lovely, incredibly refreshing idea.

Don't confuse it for a legal license though, of course. For one thing, it
leaves you open in the event someone modifies your code to do something
terrible / broken. Maybe it could be something that can be layered on _top_ of
a license? I really love the idea of Hugware and would love to use it for all
my open projects.

~~~
elcuervo
Well, thank you. But the do-what-ever-you-want part applies only if there is
no other license.

You can use MIT + HUGWARE.

~~~
benwerd
MIT + HUGWARE = my new favorite license. Thanks for the clarification.

